# It's September! What are you eating?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Time for a September thread!

This month (and hopefully from now on), I want to know what you're eating for all three meals, not just dinner. That way I can steal all your ideas.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Here was our menu today:

Breakfast: waffles with maple syrup
Lunch: Sunshine Casserole (chicken, egg noodles, and lots of veggies) and steamed fresh green beans with garlic butter sauce
Dinner: "toad in a hole" (basically fried egg & toast) and turkey bacon

We also had watermelon and buttered popcorn for snacks today.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Our menu today:
*Brunch*: Sourdough Peach Pancakes with Cream & Honey, Scrambled Eggs with Herbs & Homemade Feta, Raw Milk, Mint Tea, Tomato Salad and Cantaloupe

*Dinner*: Roasted Leg of Lamb with Marjoram & Garlic, Sauteed Salsify, Fresh Arugala with Salad Turnips, lacto-fermented Sauerkraut, Pumpernickel Bread with Butter & Roasted Tomatoes plus a completely failed baked custard for dessert


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

subbing, bbl.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Breakfast:* scrambled eggs & toast (coffee of course )
*Lunch:* DD has leftover pizza, celery sticks, crasins in her bag, DH has turkey burger, & rice &beans.. I'll be having whatever I can find..
*Dinner:* Teriyaki chicken, brown rice, peas... maybe brownies?


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

You are all making me hungry!

Yesterday:
Breakfast: Puffed Kashi, peaches, soymilk, RRL tea latte; 2 eggs 1 slice toast with peach jam (for 2nd bfast), watermelon juice
Snacks: plums, asian pears
Lunch: enchilada casserole leftovers, lemon cucumbers
Snack: pumpkin (read butternut squash) pecan muffin
Dinner: Leftovers: coconut rice, refried beans, roasted beets, broccoli and chevre
Snack: watermelon juice

Today:
Breakfast: (1st bfast same as yesterday); grilled mozzarella, tomato, onion and bacon sandwich, watermelon juice
Snacks: almonds, asian pear
Lunch: same as yesterday, and then the casserole is gone!
Snacks: likely the same, but maybe some fresh zucchini bread or cookies too b/c I'm baking today
Dinner: Vegetarian southwest style pot pie topped with cornbread-- thank goodness for slow cookers!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, yesterday:
breakfast - bacon, eggs, toast
lunch - soup and paninis (or pb&j if you're 2)
dinner - we ate at the fair. I had a tator pig, dh and ds1 had subs, ds2 had chicken nuggets and fries

today:
breakfast - oatmeal and toast for me, no idea what dh's feeding the boys
lunch - a chorizo with grilled onions and coleslaw for me, again, no idea on the boys
dinner - leftovers


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

What the heck is a tater pig?! How do I live in the South and not know what that is?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Come to Idaho, the potato state!

Its a potato that they bore a hole in and stick a sausage link in there, then bake it like usual. You get them fresh and hot and smothered in cheese. Then of course you have to add a ton of sour cream and butter.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Breakfast:* scrambled eggs for ds, poptart for dd, chicken biscuit and iced coffee for me

*Lunch*: dc eat hot lunch at school-- I had a South beach frozen dinner(turkey, brown rice and green beans with yellow bell pepper), claussan dill pickle, leftover banana pudding

*Dinner*: grilled beef kabobs with onions and peppers(I' m marinating them in Mexican chile and lime marinade), yellow rice, black beans, sauteed spinach. Dc will eat some of the beef tips , yellow rice and a green veggie since they don't care for spinach.

Dawn


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Mmm, that sounds sooo good, Allyson! I might try to make that myself someday...

We stayed at my parents' house last night because of mean old Gustav, so we had a crappy not-at-home breakfast of Trix for the kids and strawberry Pop-Tarts for me. Blech.

Lunch was chicken tortilla soup & tortilla chips.

My 6-year-old has requested chicken & black bean quesadillas for dinner, and I have chicken I need to use up, so I guess that'll be it. We'll have them with salsa & sour cream. I'm also going to make a devil's food cake with chocolate icing in a little while, so that'll be dessert. I have been craving chocolate cake.







:


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Toad in the Hole is actually sausage in yorkshire pudding, Becoming. I think you're thinking of simply eggs on toast or "egg in a basket".

Today we are having pea soup or leftover beans and rice. Yesterday was a good ole' cookout. My mom might eat those left overs.


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

subbing for inspiration to eat better


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Toad in the Hole is actually sausage in yorkshire pudding, Becoming. I think you're thinking of simply eggs on toast or "egg in a basket".

Hmm, I never knew that. We've always called them "toad in a hole," that's what my grandma called them. My husband says "sun in a window." We actually cut a hole in the bread and crack the egg inside the hole.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

For dinner, dh made hummus and we had corn salad, beet salad, fresh black figs, kalamata olives, black plums and I made a tomato cucumber salad with feta.


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

We just had a great dinner. My partner made a really yummy corn and roasted pepper soup and we ate it with a mixed green and microgreen salad with goat cheese and almonds. So so so good. Healthy, too.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Today we had/are having:

Breakfast - oatmeal w/ honey

Lunch - leftover veggie soup from dinner last night, maybe a grilled cheese

Dinner - Grilled chicken sandwiches with sweet potato fries.


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

Today we're having/had:

Breakfast-We had cereal/granola and juice

Lunch-DH had a wrap (leftover chicken BBQ w/jalepeno jack cheese)
I had leftovers (goulash) from last night

Dinner-Homemade pizza with a garlic/parmesean crust We've got some veggies and ground beef that need to be used up in the fridge, plus some zella. Yum.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Today:
b-blueberry muffins
l-probably a sandwich
d- we're going to my mom's so I have no idea what we'll eat.

My boys eat lunch and breakfast at daycare and school. Dh works nights so he fends for himself.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

yesterday we had:

b: croissants and peaches and coffee








l: sprouted wheat bagels with cream cheese and cucumber
d: tri tip roast on ww tortillas with cheese and lime and avocados

yikes, not enough veggies yesterday.

today:

b: bacon tomato and cheese omelettes and sprouted rye toast, purple grapes
l: going for chinese after swimming lessons
d: probably chicken and mushrooms, brown rice, greens and beets.


----------



## Bella Spruce (May 7, 2007)

Breakfast: egg fritatta with onion, sweet peppers, roasted tomatoes, jalapeno peppers, and nopales. Hot chocolate

Lunch: peaches, plums, and proscuitto

Dinner: salmon, rice, and seaweed salad with miso dressing, raspberries in coconut milk


----------



## knittinanny (Jan 15, 2005)

Subbing for inspiration later in the month when we're half-moved into a new house.

Yesterday-
Breakfast: WW Toast with brie and jam
Lunch: Ryvita with cheese, miso soup with seaweed
Dinner: Meatloaf, baked baby potatoes, steamed zucchini and carrots

Today-
Breakfast: Scrambled eggs, toast, and yogurt
Lunch: PB&J sandwich for me, leftover meatloaf for DP
Dinner: will be salmon and corn cakes with salad and beet greens, and perhaps some melon.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Come to Idaho, the potato state!

Its a potato that they bore a hole in and stick a sausage link in there, then bake it like usual. You get them fresh and hot and smothered in cheese. Then of course you have to add a ton of sour cream and butter.

Wow... sounds like my FH dream meal







:


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Breakfast*- Scrambled eggs, toast, apple slices
*Lunch*- FH & DD have leftover chicken, kasha, peas..... I had a brownie (well I gave them all the chicken )
*Dinner*- Sloppy Joes, broccoli w/garlic, pickled beets


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm making a pizza and a salad


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Breakfast-* Panera bread Dutch Apple and Raisin Bagel with honey walnut cream cheese







:. Dc had a boosterthon fun run at school this am, and this was the parent snack. OH my it was good!

*Lunch-* Cheddar Broccoli Soup

*Dinner*- It is my birthday so we are going out to Logan's

Dawn


----------



## luckysam (Jan 12, 2008)

Breakfast: natural honey granola, yum yum!
Lunch: Thin round steak on bun with mayo, yum! Fresh tomatoes make it all the better!
Dinner: Wheat pasta with marinara and raw spinach, yum! I love how it gets just a little tender with the heat of the sauce.


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

Breakfast: mocha
Lunch: went out for Mark's birthday--I had a veggie omelet and pancakes
Dinner: antipasta tray, with crackers, salami, olives, goat cheese, mozzarella, pesto, and microgreens, with white wine

Later: carrot cake!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

we grilled flank steak and roasted carrots and new potatoes with corn salad as a side


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Today:
b-cold pizza
l-sandwich again I think
d-breaded pork chops, bacon green beans, scalloped potatoes


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I'm starting a rotation diet of sorts (mainly, I'm just rotating my grains).

Yesterday was a quinoa day, lol!

Breakfast: leftover black bean chili with quinoa
Lunch: More leftover chili with qunioa, 1 baked chicken thigh, some grapes
snack: a peach
Dinner: Indian-spiced lentils with quinoa

Today is a corn day, so. . .

Breakfast: turkey patty and polenta
Lunch: Corn tortillas and chicken thighs (chili rubbed, I think)
Dinner: Meatloaf with roasted vegetables and probably some more polenta
snack will be fruit of some sort


----------



## 3lilmonsters (Feb 24, 2007)

Subbing....

Yesterday for us was

Breakfast - scrambled eggs with all fruit jam
Lunch - burger king. Ugh. We took my grandmother to a cardiologist appointment that ran SEVERELY over.
Dinner - ginger teriyaki chicken, mashed potatoes and carrots, green beans

Today the menu is

Breakfast - organic raisin bran (raisins are the only thing I buy organic at this time)
Lunch - egg sandwiches and sliced apples
Dinner - most likely pork chops of some sort (haven't decided exactly what to do with them yet), brown rice, corn, and cucumber slices


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Tonight we are grilling some chicken wings and having bruscetta, some other side dish I haven't decided yet







and fresh fruit.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Chicken florentine casserole, salad, sweet peas, garlic toast

Dawn


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

some kind of stir fry. I have beef, cabbage, onions, a small amount of rice and ginger...


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-oatmeal, ww toast
l-probably a sandwich yet again, leftover potatoes
d-we're supposed to have leftovers but we don't have many so I'm not sure


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

Yesterday:
Breakfast: coffee
Lunch: leftover corn soup
Dinner: pizza

Today:
Breakfast: coffee
Lunch: leftover pizza
Dinner: probably antipasta again


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

yesterday:

b: sprouted wheat bagels with cream cheese and turkey bacon and cucumber, and some strawberries
l: shitake beef lunch special from chinese restaurant, with soup and pickled veggies.
d: spaghetti with a lamb ragu, salad, and ice cream for desert.

today:
b: homemade pecan sticky buns







:







:







:
l: big salad (last of the garden lettuce) with some leftover chicken and goat cheese and walnuts.
d: fish and rice? we get our produce delivery today, and it has bok choy, carrots and snap peas so maybe a stir fry.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Haven't had much computer time the past couple of days!

Wednesday
Breakfast: cereal
Lunch: club sandwiches
Dinner: burgers & fries at my parents' house

Thursday
Breakfast: waffles
Lunch: Chinese take-out
Dinner: roast with potatoes, carrots, and green beans, spinach salad, yeast rolls

Today/Friday
Breakfast: waffles
Lunch: leftover roast sandwiches
Dinner: We're going to my parents' again. We're having ribeye steaks, baked potatoes, leftover roasted veggies, steamed broccoli, green salad, and garlic bread. Mmm.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Breakfast: waffles w/syrup, blueberries, and milk

Lunch: homemade mac 'n cheese, peas, grapes, water

Dinner: lemon garlic tilapia, health nut rice, brussels sprouts, sweet potato fries


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chicken, cauliflower, fries. homemade challah


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I am planning on baking homemade mac and cheese.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Yesterday-*
Breakfast: oatmeal & apples
Lunch: leftover pizza
Dinner: Family tragedy..no one wanted to cook after, so we went out

*Today-*
Breakfast: scrambled eggs w/veggies
Lunch: leftover penne or grilled cheese
Dinner: roasted chicken (as long as it's defrosted ), beets, salad


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-cereal
l-bagels, salami/cream cheese for my oldest, cream cheese for my toddler, cream cheese/cucumber/pepper/onion for me
d-sweet & sour chicken legs, fried rice


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

B- fried eggs, cheesy grits, toast
L- leftover chicken quesadillas or burritos, fruit
D- italian beef and bowtie skillet, salad, broccoli, garlic toast

Dawn


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlechloesmommie* 
Dinner: Family tragedy..no one wanted to cook after, so we went out

i hope everything's OK


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight I am making grouper with pesto & sushi rice. some veggie. not sure what. I have baby bok choy, zucchini, and green beans. so, one of those....


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm making homemade bagel dogs with Hebrew National polish dogs







dough is rising as I type. Not sure what I'm serving with it, I want to make bbq beans but I'm feeling lazy


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

today we had:

breakfast: sprouted rye toast, hard boiled eggs, grapes and coffee
lunch: grilled cheese on more rye bread, baby carrots, chicken soup (wolfgang puck's from a can... it was okay)
dinner: lasagne (made one for tonight and two for the freezer) and salad and beets.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight I made roasted green beans, cabbage, blackeye peas, and foccacia.

Last night I made black bean and chicken soft tacos with spanish rice.

I have been on a major jambalaya kick this summer. I am fiddlin' around with the Joy of Cooking's recipe and I love it.










Oh man, we were over at a friend's house and her DH made homemade ice cream. I'm afraid that I'm about to go get an ice cream maker. It's a delicious setback in my quest for a healthy diet.


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't homemade ice cream amazing? I have an ice cream maker, but I've kept it hidden this summer as I've been dieting all summer long.

Today:
breakfast: kashi with skim, coffee
lunch: whole wheat pasta with broccoli, carrot cake
dinner: clams cooked in garlic and white wine, herb salad, baguette, wine


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

breakfast: toast with butter, half an apple, and some cheese cubes for dd, an apricot and almond Kind bar for me

lunch: chicken souvlaki pita for me, pizza for dd (at her dad's)

dinner: pasta with marinara and eggplant - both of us


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
Isn't homemade ice cream amazing? I have an ice cream maker, but I've kept it hidden this summer as I've been dieting all summer long.


It was great! And now I have all these ideas for making my own ice cream with the fruit preserves I've put up this summer (not to mention various chocolate concoctions). Evil, I tell you!









I also make my own popsicles, and the ice cream would work well in the molds.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Today:
b-bacon, cereal, and my 6 year old had a meatball
l-pizza
d-chicken fajitas, rice and beans


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
i hope everything's OK

My grandfather passed (it's a blessing really) and after all of the family stuff I couldn't motivate myself to cook...

*Today:*
Breakfast: casserole (cornbread,sausage & apples)
Lunch: DH took leftover penne, DD and I had grilled cheese, salad & bananas
Dinner: Who knows? Free tickets to Cirque du Soleil tonite... probably just eat leftovers when we get home


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is the ever popular Breakfast for Dinner.









I'm making a dutch baby pancake with fresh sliced strawberries plus fried eggs and boca burger sausages








:


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Orange chicken with pea pods
rice


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

Breakfast: Banana Almond Butter muffin, coffee
Lunch: leftover ww pasta with broccoli with tomato sauce, baby carrots
Dinner: amazing salad nicoise, baguette, white wine
Snack: raspberries, carrots with almond butter


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-mini blueberry muffins
l-cucumber, pepper, onion and cream cheese on a onion bagel
d-grilled ham steaks, steamed veggies, rice


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Breakfast:* cereal & banana for DD, oatmeal for DH, leftover penne for me (I'm sooo sick of this leftover...)
*Lunch:* DH doesn't know it yet, but he has penne in his lunchbag..hehe! DD and I will probably have chicken sandwiches w/pickles & grapes
*Dinner:* Tuna patties, salad, roasted beets


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

yesterday...

b: sprouted wheat bagels with avocado mashed on top
l: went to chevy's, tacos and beer
d: shrimp pineapple fried rice with carrots and bok choy

today...
b: homemade hashed browns with the skins on, fried eggs and rye toast, peaches and grapes
l: will be leftover fried rice
d: i have some chicken marinading, which we will grill and eat with corn tortillas and lime and shredded lettuce.


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

Yesterday:
b: cheerios with strawberries and blueberries on top
l: leftover tortellini with sausage
d: fried chicken, roasted potatoes, and green beans

Today:
b: cinnamon toast, plums
l: dh had hamburger, I had leftover tortellini, dd has salad, peanuts, and a granola bar in her lunch.
d: ahi tuna steaks, biscuits, broccoli


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

matzah ball soup







:


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

Breakfast: coffee and animal crackers
Lunch: leftover nicoise
Dinner: leftover whole wheat pasta with Sockarooni sauce and broccoli, leftover herb salad, wine


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-oatmeal, ww toast, coffee
l-probaby the bagel I didn't have yesterday
d-leftovers, quesadillas for the boys, fajitas for me


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night we had homemade pizza and farfalle w/ grilled zukes & eggplant and a bit of fresh tomato thrown in at the end.

Tonight it's Japanese out with the ladies!


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we didnt have the tacos last night, because i went to costco and they had fresh wild alaskan salmon for 8 bucks a pound! we havent had any all year because they canceled salmon season over here and the prices have been crazy, so i couldnt pass this up.

i fried it so it was crispy and brown on the outside, and medium in the center. and then i made hollandaise sauce and poured it all over the top, and we had it with rice, peas and kim chi. im still in a food coma this morning







:







:







:

today:
breakfast was honeydew melon and rye toast with kerrygold cheese.


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

today's menu
b: leftover biscuits, milk
l: I will have leftover fried chicken, potatoes and green beans, dd has rice cakes, peanut butter for spreading, a carrot, and some edamame in her lunch. No idea what dh will have.
d: veggie chili, tortilla chips with salsa and guacamole


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Breakfast ~ granola bars, bananas, milk

Lunch ~ cheese sandwiches, blueberries

Dinner ~ lemon garlic tilapia, crash hot potatoes, roasted broccoli from my garden, roasted onions from my garden


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

B: grapes and peaches
L: leftover chicken soup
D: Chicken cream enchiladas







and broccoli


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

it's my dh's birthday - so, steak, french fries, salad and mixed roasted veggies...
and cupcakes


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Breakfast: eggs, english muffins & peaches.. aargh I'm so sick of eggs

Lunch: DD & DH had leftover tuna cakes w/salad.. I was on the road so I just had coffee

Supper: BLT bread salad, pickles ... (and pomegranate sorbet when the kiddie goes to bed.. hehe!)


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

Most of what I ate today was bison enchiladas. I made them last night and had them for both lunch and dinner today. Yummers.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Breakfast:* Woke up late, thank goodness I made banana muffins last nite...
*Lunch:* DD has spaghetti-O's (







she's been asking to try them forever) with carrots, peach. DH has leftovers, Me leftover tuna cakes
*Dinner:* Salsa Chicken, cornbread, salad


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is spagetti & a salad


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-oatmeal, ww toast, coffee
l-the bagel I haven't had the past two days. maybe
d-no clue. We normally go to my mom's on Weds but I'm sick and don't want to go


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Last night: Roasted Salmon w/ creamy lemon sauce (South Beach cookbook - it was awesome!







) and roasted broccoli

Breakfast: Bagels , scrambled eggs and melon for the kiddos, oatmeal w/ blueberries for me

Lunch: Ham & cheese sandwiches and grapes for the kiddos, some sort of chicken/cabbage stirfry for me

Dinner: DH & the kids are making pizza, I'm off to yoga tonight (I'll probably pick up a chicken burrito from this tasty local place that's RIGHT next to the yoga studio







)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night, my mom took the boys and fed them and I had a grilled cheese.

Today:
b-oatmeal, ww toast
l-something I pick up from the store
d-pizza, salad


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm roasting a chicken with fingerling potatoes, sliced onion, sliced fennel and carrots and serving it with cornbread and honey irish butter.

I made sausage, scrambled eggs and bagels with cream cheese, tomato and onions for breakfast.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

nachos - quacamole, refried beans, salsa, sour cream, chips & cheese.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

ok, today my toddler and i had:

b: rye toast with kerrygold cheese, grapes and bananas, and grapefruit juice.
l: hamburgers on toast with drunken goat cheese and guacamole, sliced garden tomatoes, and some dark chocolate for desert
d: turkey meatballs in gravy (homemade from chicken stock i made today) over rice with collard greens and carrots. im having a beer and he's having a glass of milk with crushed up raspberries in it.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
ok, today my toddler and i had:

b: rye toast with kerrygold cheese, grapes and bananas, and grapefruit juice.
l: hamburgers on toast with drunken goat cheese and guacamole, sliced garden tomatoes, and some dark chocolate for desert
d: turkey meatballs in gravy (homemade from chicken stock i made today) over rice with collard greens and carrots. im having a beer and he's having a glass of milk with crushed up raspberries in it.

wow. that all sounds so good!


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Yesterday:* Breakfast for supper (sausage, eggs, blueberry flax pancakes)

*Today:*
Breakfast- cereal w/strawberries
Lunch: DH, blue cheese chicken salad, DD leftover pancakes
Supper: DH birthday supper.. Tourtiere (bleh), sauteed collards & B-day cake


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chicken, quinoa, braised baby bok choy & challah


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

Last night's dinner: Chicken tikka masala with puppodams...YUMMY


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

today:
b-bagel with cream cheese, onions and salami
l-ham and cheese sandwich, chips, raw veggies
d-I think we're doing Chinese takeout. I'm still sick and don't want to cook


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

We are roasting an turkey breast with fresh herbs and later I'm going to make grilled sandwiches with sliced turkey breast, bacon and cheddar with a little bbq sauce. Serving it with pasta salad and german chocolate pecan pie with lard crust.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sick, so yesterday DD & DH had to fend for themselves.. I probably don't want to know what they ate









*Today:*
Still sick....
*Breakfast:*DD cereal & milk, DH oatmeal, I had tea
*Lunch:* DD grilled cheese & tomato, DH chili (from the freezer), I had hot lemon w/honey..
*Dinner:* Fend for yourself night (again)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Let's see Saturday we did grilled cheese, last night was stuffed chicken breasts, wild rice and raw veggies. The rest of the meals were just thrown together as we're doing some work on our house.

Today:
b-bagel, cream cheese, onion, salami
l-not sure
d-chili dogs, tator tots


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

b- Oatmeal
l- dh and I,protein bar (didn't have time to pack a lunch!) ds, pb&j with carrots and apples
d- blackened chicken sandwiches with sweet potato fries


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm either making butternut squash soup or fish cakes. I have no tuna or salmon so fish cakes would mean a trip to publix.... not my 1st choice.

but the boys like that better than soup....


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

We made fajitas last night and I made pancakes for breakfast. Maybe we will have grilled sandwiches and pumpkin soup for dinner? I still have some left over turkey breast from Saturday.


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

hamburgers with homemade buns


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

today we had:

b:toast and strawberries. in addition to this, toddler had an adult size portion of leftover lasagne and a whole wheat waffle and a banana. growth spurt?!?!
l (picnic): more strawberries, sourdough baguette with avocado, string cheese, sparkling water
d: lamb stew with carrots and peas and cauliflower and fried potatoes (potatoes in the stew). seriously, frying the potatoes before putting them into the stew is the yummiest thing ever.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

breakfast
me: bagel with cream cheese and coffee
dd: cereal bar and some milk

snack
dd: goldfish crackers at day care and some juice

lunch
me: natural potato chips and a chicken caesar sandwich
dd: pita stuffed with cheese and tomatoes and some teddy grahams

snack
me: some granola
dd: a granola bar

dinner
me: cheese toasted in pita bread
dd: french toast at grandma's house


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Breakfast:*
DD- Toast with PB & raisins
DH- Coffee & oatmeal
Me-Leftover Mac & cheese (I found it in the fridge.. It's new, but I didn't make it... fridge fairies?)
*Lunch:*
DD: Pasta w/turkey & peas (leftovers)
DH: I was too sick to pack, guess he's eating out
Me: yogurt & granola
*Dinner:*
Eggplant Parm, Salad, garlic bread


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-bagel, cream cheese, salami, onions
l-ham & cheese sandwich on ww with some veggies
d-hamburgers, baked fries, corn on the cob


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Breakfast: for me it's oatmeal made with skim milk and honey (every morning). Dh eats home-made "bread" (pumpkin, zuchinni, banana). Dd eats either puffins with milk, a leftover home-made ww pancake w/fruit or a fried egg with provolone cheese on ww bread.

Lunch: Dd eats at daycare, I only imagine what dh eats







But I eat either 2 fried eggs with ww bread and fruit or strawberries w/ yog and pretzels. Sometimes leftovers if there are any.

Dinner: My new fav is to cut 2 small containers of grape tomatoes and cook them (covered) in a frying pan with basil, evoo, kosher salt, pinch of sugar and some pepper. Then I add pasta and some of the cooking water and serve with mozzarella cheese and salad (some sliced grilled chicken if I can).

Other things we've been doing lately include dipping chicken tenderloins in buttermilk and plain breadcrumbs (that I doctor with some Penzey's spice mixes). Then I bake them and dip in whatever we have on hand (plain for me). I serve with diced potatoes that I cook up in a pan with some evoo, salt, pepper, paprika, onion & shredded cheese at the last minute. Veggies are broccoli or green beans and salad.

I still love pork tenderloin on the grill with polenta rounds and steamed carrots. A nice piece of crusty ww bread with butter and I'm done!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

roasted baby bok choy
delicata and granny smith apple soup
israeli cous cous.

was supposed to be burgers & potato chips but I didn't get to the butcher.... so no meat in the house.

yesterday we ended up having the fish cakes. my boys favorite...


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

DD:
breakfast- a waffle and a little pile of granola with a glass of milk
snack #1 - graham crackers
lunch - PB and bananas on wheat and some juice
snack #2 - goldfish crackers
dinner - corn on the cob and some mashed potatoes

me:
breakfast - iced mocha latte
lunch - veggie sub and some baked chips (subway...







)
dinner - corn on the cob and some chicken breast baked with BBQ sauce
late snack while studying - goldfish crackers


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Lots of great ideas to steal!
B-coffee for me, "homemade" drinkable yogurt for the kids, pancakes, bananas
L-turkey sandwich with laughing cow swiss spread, grapes
D-grilled lemon-pepper salmon, grilled green peppers, brown rice


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-oatmeal, ww toast
l-veggie bagel, cup noodles
d-nachos


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

yesterday:

b: cantelope and toast and sausages
l: toddler and i went out for burgers and fries
d: beef stroganoff with broccoli

today:

b: fried eggs and toast, strawberries
l: packed broccoli and ww pasta for after swimming lessons, i think ill get myself a turkey sandwich for a treat.
d: roasted chicken and gravy, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots and a salad.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

b- coffee







: we were running late for school/work!
l- going out with a friend
d- artichoke heart, mushroom and sausage pasta with my alfredo sauce. Mmmm


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm making two pizzas and I'll put olives on half of one...


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

B-Pancakes, bananas, drinkable yogurt,
L-um, more pancakes ...
D-well, I meant to make salmon tacos but instead I worked and and dp was home experimenting with the bread machine. We ate A LOT of bread. Bread and chocolate for dinner. sheesh.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-oatmeal, ww toast
l-cup noodles
d-at my mom's. We're having blt's with tomatoes from my garden.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

falafel tonight. one of our favorite dinners


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

dd and I went out for lunch and I don't think we will be hungry for dinner. I'm making banana bread and planning on slicing it warm, smearing it with nutella and putting vanilla ice cream on top.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

b- mini bagel w/ cream cheese
l- salad
d- chili dogs w/ homemade chili. It's been a looong time and they were so good!


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Yesterday-
B-Pancakes for the kinds, coffee for me
L-homemade bread smeared with Laughing Cow cheese, grapes, and water
D-Open House night at Jake's school; we bought a pizza there for $7 since we knew we wouldn't get home until it was too late to cook

Today-
B-Starbucks: Scones and coffee and soymilk
L-working today so snacked whenever I didn't have kids in class; string cheese, crackers, grapes...
D-salmon tacos, finally! Tried my hand at creamy, roasted tomatillo sauce...not bad. Lettuce and tomatoes too.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

how did you make the salmon tacos?

I ate at a friend's house last night & my boys slept at their grandparents (two at one set one at the others) so I could go over to said friend's house LOL

I had chicken schnitzel & garlic noodles and red cabbage.

the two sons at my in laws' house had pizza ....and the one son at my parents house had steak and french fries LOL


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

oh and tonight I have 5 pieces of salmon. not sure how I am going to prepare them. I also have rice or potatoes or quinoa... and a bunch of different veggies to choose from - maybe zucchini


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

yesterday:
b-coffee
l-cup noodles (I should never have bought them, they're way too convienent.
d-boys had mac & cheese and chicken nuggets

today:
b-I had a fried egg on ww toast with butter, ds1 had a bagel, ds2 had a bagel and a pancake
l-ds2 had chili, ds1 and I had mac & cheese
d-grilled london broil, baked potatoes, grilled veggies


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we just did baked potatoes. So tonight is the london broil, with pasta instead of baked potatoes.

b-bagels and pancakes
l-soup, tomato for ds1, broccoli cheese for me and sandwiches for everyone


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

We smoked another turkey breast yesterday and had sandwiches and hummus and olives ect for dinner. Today we are smoking some salmon.


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

Went to farmers market on thursday and have been enjoying the bounty.







:
Thursday night made the pinto beans and cornbread that did not get made on Wednesday. Also had some delicious sauteed gold chard.

Friday:
b - leftover corn bread, I had cantaloupe, dd had strawberries and raspberries
l - leftover pizza, dd had raspberries and carrots
d - leftover refried beans, carrot rice, and more chard

Yesterday:
b - dd had cereal with strawberries and raspberries on top. I had corn bread and grapes
l - leftover pizza, I had the most amazing peach ever, dd finished the cantaloupe
d - spaghetti with meat sauce (ground turkey) tossed salad with beautiful red leaf lettuce

Today:
b - dd had cereal, I had leftover pb and corn bread and another incredible peach.
l - will be leftovers. We have lots of spaghetti.
d- we are going to a party so whatever they are serving.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ok so for last night's salmon I made a topping I found in recipe zaar - but it was TOO much. I had well over a pound of fish and the amounts they called for were for a pound and it made a CRAZY amount of topping....

but it was yummy... mixed sour cream, mayo, minced onion and stone ground mustard. I also added penzys fox point seasoning. spread that on the fish and bake at 450. when it is basically done (about 10 minutes or so) take out the fish and sprinkle on parmesan cheese and paprika. broil for a minute or so.

I served it with zucchini & israeli cous cous.

tonight is breakfast for dinner. they want a dutch baby pancake with fresh strawberries. I'm going to make breakfast potatoes too.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight was going to be leftovers, but since we have none.... I am making chili.

B- cheesy grits, bacon for me and dh, blueberry waffles for dc
L- Canned soup for DH and me with toast, mac and cheese for dc
D- Black bean chili, rice, cheddar and jalepeno cornbread

Dawn


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
how did you make the salmon tacos?

I used the leftover lemon-pepper salmon. Since that seasoning is pretty mild it doesn't overpower another recipe. I reheated the salmon in a pan w/ a touch of olive oil and a few shakes of chili powder.
The tomatillo sauce makes the taco. I looked up creamy tomatillo sauce and got a recipe on recipezaar...but I modified it a lot! Mine used more light cream, sour cream, no jalapenos, and more flour. Oh, and diced green chiles.

Yesterday
B- coffee
L- salmon tacos on the Foreman grill at work! Got the ww tortillas nice and crunchy.
D-Kalua pig, poli-poli chicken, potato salad...we were at a wedding reception, yum! Oh, and a McD's cheeseburger at 2am on the drive home...







:


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

yesterday:

b: scrambled eggs, toast and melons
l: leftover grilled chicken sandwich, cucumbers
d: mexican lasagne and salad

today:
b: sprouted wheat toast with sheep's milk cheese and some fabulous sliced tomatoes.
l: salad from yesterday
d: making mini thanksgiving to celebrate the beginning of FALL! whole roasted chicken, stuffing, mashed potatoes, peas, cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie. yum.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

b~ egg sandwiches on bagels, pears
l~BLTs, apples
d~spaghetti squash with vodka sauce, salad


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chili


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-oatmeal, ww toast
l-veggie bagel
d-out to Chili's!


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Dinner is Moraccan Chicken and Yam Stew







:


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

bbq chicken
rice
chard


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

B-strawberry/banana smoothie, coffee, flax waffles and peanut butter for Jake
L-string cheese and crackers
D-roasted veggie quesadilla w/black beans and tomatillo sauce, avocado, tomatoes, lettuce


----------



## simonsmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Yesterday:
B- 1/2 banana, and boel of kix cereal

L- pb and j for kids (the usual), and lean cuisine for me

D- Spanish rice, with extra salsa for the adults for added spicyness, and chunked chicken mixed in

today:

B-kids had yogurt, nothing for me

L- probably same as yesterday or soup

D-dunno yet, something with beans maybe

but i am soooo envious of all the great things you guys are eating!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-ww toast, oatmeal
l-leftovers from Chili's
d-steak, pepper and onion sandwiches, baked fries


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

yesterday:

b - cereal, grapes
l - dd had pb and j, sliced apples, raw carrot, dh and I had leftover pizza/spaghetti
d - mahi mahi soft tacos with homemade heirloom tomato salsa







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight's dinner is lamb chops. I have to think of a side.... (or two)


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Today's menu:
B- Apple pancakes, strawberries
L- Homemade pizza and green beans
S- Ham and broccoli rollups

Plus I made three apple pies today, my house smelled divine!!


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

B-triple venti white choc. mocha
L-ww turkey sandwich, diet coke
S-random reese's pb cups (I snack when I'm teaching..bad)
D-roasted veggies (bell peppers, zuchinni, egg plant) and cheese enchiladas w/tomatillo sauce (1 lb makes A LOT), black beans, sour cream, avocado, salsa.

And dp brought home a bottle of my favorite white wine!....I'm on my second, rather large, glass. Yum!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-bagel with cream cheese, coffee
l-steak sandwich, chips and maybe a cup of noodles
d-going to my mom's so no clue


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Yesterday:*
Breakfast: DD cereal & banana, DH & I WW raisin toast, low-fat cheese wedge
Lunch: DD & DH leftover baked ziti, I had... can't remember (couldn't have been very good..)
Dinner: Chicken nuggets, rice, salad, butternut squash

*Today:*
Breakfast: Choc. chip waffles (with flax, wheat germ & WW flour.. but DD is only concerned with the chocolate )
Lunch: I had another waffle & apple, DH leftover ziti, DD chicken nuggets, salad, grapes
Dinner: Chicken Spaghetti, Dill cucumbers, Muiltigrain bread


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newcastlemama* 
Dinner is Moraccan Chicken and Yam Stew







:


ooooh - recipe or link please?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is taco night


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakesmama* 
B-triple venti white choc. mocha
L-ww turkey sandwich, diet coke
S-random reese's pb cups (I snack when I'm teaching..bad)
D-roasted veggies (bell peppers, zuchinni, egg plant) and cheese enchiladas w/tomatillo sauce (1 lb makes A LOT), black beans, sour cream, avocado, salsa.

And dp brought home a bottle of my favorite white wine!....I'm on my second, rather large, glass. Yum!

I LOL at your breakfast!! YUM!!

Today's menu is:
B- Oatmeal, toast, fruit
L- Beef nachos, homemade salsa, fixings
S- Not sure yet, probably left overs!


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

B: oatmeal, peaches and milk
L: Indian restaurant
D: Beef stew, roasted veggies, biscuits


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Fried chicken legs
mashed potatoes w/ gravy
broccoli
cresent rolls


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
I LOL at your breakfast!! YUM!!

Today's menu is:
B- Oatmeal, toast, fruit
L- Beef nachos, homemade salsa, fixings
S- Not sure yet, probably left overs!

Haha! If you liked that, today will have you rolling!

B-triple vento white choc. mocha (my default on a busy morning. Don't worry, though the kids don't drink that...they get a double tall!)
L-smartfood white cheddar popcorn
D-fresh tomato-basil-mozzarella grilled sandwiches on homemade bread with aoli dressing.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-oatmeal, ww toast
l-probably another steak sandwich. Or leftover pizza
d-breakfast: bacon, fried potatoes, eggs and toast


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

B- canned soup with toast
L- mac and cheese
D- Penne with tricolor peppers and sausage, salad, garlic rolls, veggie tbd

Dawn


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

b-toast
l-taco bell







: I've been craving it!!
d-veggie enchiladas


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

yesterday:

b: hard boiled eggs, cantelope, toast
l: another tomato sandwich... cant stop eating these
d: anchovy pizza and sliced cukes and carrots on the side

today:

b: toast with kerrygold cheese, more melons and a few raspberries from the garden.
l: slice of leftover pizza and im steaming some beets for a snack later
d: i dont know.. might go out for sushi.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

b-bagel with cream cheese, onions and salami
l-I don't know, some leftovers I think
d-out to a steakhouse


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

the usual friday night fare: roast chicken, brown rice & wheat berry pilaf, sauteed zucchini & a challah








:


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Homemade pizzas(cheese and sausage for dc, buffalo chicken for dh and me), salad greens w/ vinaigrette, fruit

Dawn


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Yesterday
B-coffee
L-...
D-DP made chicken soup with rotini, corn, peas, and carrots and homemade bread

Today
B-Darn those triple ventis! Forgot to grind coffee the night before..
L-cheddar popcprn
D-leftover soup and bread


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

B- me, coffee. Kids, Lucky Charms (and organic milk)
snack - bananas
L - mac and cheese, and carrots
snack - Halloween themed sugar cookies
D - spaghetti squash with homemade pesto, broccoli, leftover chicken, and feta - and crusty bread with butter and honey
(with more sugar cookies for dessert, though not as many as at snacktime)


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

B- soup and toast for me, dh is at work, dc had a poptart







and yogurt

L- angel hair pasta w/ sauce, salad

D- Apricot-Onion Pork Medallions, rice pilaf, broccoli, crescent rolls

Dawn


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i am not sure. I got some fish at work - but not really enough.....


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

smoking 2 whole chickens, mashed potatoes, buttermilk biscuits and turnip greens


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Buttermilk waffles with strawberries for brunch







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ok yesterday we wound up having burgers and fries and salad at my parents house (when in doubt call up your mom LOL)







:

tonight is breakfast for dinner night and I made pancakes and eggs.

tomorrow night is rosh hashannah. in case I don't get to post I am serving:
round challah (rising even as we speak)
matzah ball soup
stuffed cabbage (just pulled it out of the oven)
pomegranate chicken
roasted brussel sprouts
roasted golden beets, sweet potatoes & carrots
baklava for dessert.

the next night is also rosh hashannah and my mom is cooking. I am not sure of everything she's serving but I know she's making pot roast and a turkey








:


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Tonight we're having misoyaki salmon over chinese long beans sauteed in coconut oil. I'm serving a cucumber-hijiki salad on the side and a coconut and wild plum kanten for dessert. I am really craving sea vegetables, so I thought I'd go all out.


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

y'all eat such healthy stuff, i'm almost ashamed to say what we had for dinner...

pasta casserole: brown rice pasta shells with peas, spam (







), mushrooms and romano cheese


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Today was super yummy:

Breakfast was chorizo, eggs and cheese wrapped in homemade tortillas.
Lunch was leftover barbecue chicken salad from dinner last night.
Dinner was (OMG yum) mine-ghetti soup in homemade bread bowls. Mine-ghetti is our version of minestrone soup, but we use leftover spaghetti sauce in place of the tomato base.

I have to say that despite our current financial crisis, we are figuring out ways to be more creative with our meals and actually enjoying dinner as family time. It's amazing.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Today is:
B- Our usual Monday morning breakfast, cereal, toast, banana
L- I have a hamburger goulash in the crockpot
S- This recipe is called Ficken Chicken! It's basically a chicken alfredo-type of recipe. Looks good!!


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
ok yesterday we wound up having burgers and fries and salad at my parents house (when in doubt call up your mom LOL)







:

tonight is breakfast for dinner night and I made pancakes and eggs.

tomorrow night is rosh hashannah. in case I don't get to post I am serving:
round challah (rising even as we speak)
matzah ball soup
stuffed cabbage (just pulled it out of the oven)
pomegranate chicken
roasted brussel sprouts
roasted golden beets, sweet potatoes & carrots
baklava for dessert.

the next night is also rosh hashannah and my mom is cooking. I am not sure of everything she's serving but I know she's making pot roast and a turkey








:

Ohhhh Pomegranate chicken.... can you post the recipe?


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

*Yesterday:*
Breakfast: DD homeade frozen waffle & banana, DH eggs & peppers, I skipped today
Lunch: DD and I went to a Bridal Shower, seafood rice, rolls, roasted chicken, potatoes, tortellini soup & apple crisp (this is why I skipped breakfast ), DH.. who knows.. he probably went to Taco Bell 
Supper: Leftover Pizza from Sat

*Today:*
Breakfast: DD waffle & banana, DH beans & collards, Me cereal
Lunch: DD english muffin pizzas w/carrots, DH leftovers, Me taco-ish soup (fridge cleanout )
Dinner: Chicken & Broccoli alfredo, steamed green beads, bread


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheeseburger skillet (elbow macaroni, fire roasted tomatoes, cheddar cheese, beef broth, lean ground beef, garlic,), baked beans, salad greens, leftover cornbread muffins

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We've been out of town since Friday so lots of restaurant food. I'm glad to be back where I can make my own stuff.

Tonight we had an odd assortment. DS1 had mac & cheese, DS2 had chili and I'm having ham and cheese melts with bbq sauce now.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlechloesmommie* 
Ohhhh Pomegranate chicken.... can you post the recipe?









usually I just set it to marinate in the morning in some kind of pom. juice.

this year I used Ken's dressing but it didn't taste very "pomegrante-y"

tonight after two heavy meals we are just having tortilini


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

b-wheat bagel with cream cheese
l-shredded chicken sandwich w/ buffalo sauce and blue cheese
d-chicken soft tacos


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

B - blackberry pie, the perfectly balanced breakfast








L - squash blossom soup
D - BLT's with A


----------

